# 글: Hanja



## seitt

Greetings


Please, what is the Hanja for the word 글 in한글? I think that 글 is a native Korean word, but presumably there is a Chinese character which has historically been used for it?


Best wishes, and many thanks,


Simon


----------



## boomluck

I have just done some research about the origin and history of '한글,' and it seems that there is no Chinese character for 글 itself. 

The word 한글 was first created in 1913, which is believed to be, and it was a short version of 한나라글. 한나라 is another native Korean word as 글 is. It means 'a big country,' and is another name of 우리나라. We don't normally use 한나라 when we talk about our country, though. We use 우리나라.

Some say that 한나라 derived from a set of Chinese characters 大韓帝國(대한제국), which was a former name of Korea, and that's why 韓 is considered to be the Chinese character of 한 in 한나라. But, I don't know. It could be. 

I think 한글 is just a short version of 한나라글. So, there wouldn't be a Chinese character for both 한 and 글. It's just 한글.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

The only hanja for 글 is 契, though the official one for it is 계


----------



## ingeniousforesta

"한글" is a native Korean word. For example, there is a road named "Hangeulbiseok-ro", when we write it in Korean, it's "한글비석로" but when we need to write this in Chinese character we write "한글碑石路". So we don't use any Chinese character in 한글 
When I searched 한글 on Korean web encyclopedia, they explained that 한글 is a unique character of Korea which was promulgated in the name of Hunminjeonggum(훈민정음) in 1446. Then, 한글 became the modern name of Korean alphabet around 1912 by a scholar Chu Sigyong. He explained that it was composed of the antiquated Korean word 한, which meant 'big, great', and 글, the native word for writing. Therefore, 한글 means 'Great writing'.


----------

